# Charter Modem Problems



## zikeji (Nov 29, 2012)

So about a month ago I made the switch from AT&T to Charter and had a ton of problems those first 2 days getting it running, then after that it was running just fine until today.

Last night it randomly stopped working, but I didn't want to fix it at the time(to tired).

It seems like when the modem does a restart it won't work with my router unless I disconnect all the ethernet cords going out of the router except the one going to the modem. And once I verify a connection(router has a light) I can connect the other ethernet cords and everything will function just right.

So I fixed it this morning and about 30 minutes later it stopped working again. I don't know what's causing it to stop working, it seems like the modem is resetting and then I have to do what I described above. And then after that it shortened to about 5 minutes later. I just fixed it again and I'm hoping it stays up.

My router is the LevelOne WBR-6002.

The modem is a Cisco DPC3008.

Here's the Cisco page:


> Model: Cisco DPC3008
> Vendor: Cisco
> Hardware Revision: 1.0
> MAC Address: 7c:b2:1b:95:32:fe
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

The place to start is figureing what is causing the Modem to restart . . is it doing it on it's own? Have you had Charter run a line quality test and ping the modem.


----------



## zikeji (Nov 29, 2012)

I did that pretty much in the first couple days and the line quality was fine. I did end up getting a replacement modem though it was unneeded. The person who installed it didn't tell me the router will only work with the MAC it recognizes when it boots up so I wasted a ton of time(I was new to the cable modem). I'm pretty sure it restarted on it's own. I haven't had another problem yet though..

Also, I was trying to post so quick before the internet went out(so I could use my phone to check replies just in case) I didn't notice the "Pre-posting Requirements - for both Wired and Wireless Connectivity Issues" thread. Thankfully I did everything but the ipconfig, which I'm leaning toward doesn't matter right now.

But just in case:


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : WBR-6002
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c9c9:5caf:12
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post the entired ipconfig report . . 

If you connect directly to the modem, does it continue to restart?


----------



## zikeji (Nov 29, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> Please post the entired ipconfig report . .
> 
> If you connect directly to the modem, does it continue to restart?


Well, it isn't constantly restarting. Just I was worried it would keep acting up after having to restart it 3 times. It hasn't restarted since about 15 minutes before I posted this thread. And I'm not even sure if it's a restart that it's doing, I'm just assuming(I can't monitor the modem to be sure).

Does anyone know the panel's default username and password? When I asked Charter they gave me it but it didn't work. -_-



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
> ...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are running a Virtual Machine?


----------



## zikeji (Nov 29, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> You are running a Virtual Machine?


That's irrelevant and exactly why I didn't post the full ipconfig in the first place. Not at the moment I'm not.

I use my main desktop(where the ipconfig came from), my laptop, and my phone to test the internet. The problem is somewhere with the router and the modem. Not the computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I only asked because of the strange looking ipconfig


----------

